# Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2009)

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Dies hier hab ich grad irgendwo im I-net gelesen:
Bereits bei einer Wassertemperatur von 15°C sollten sie mit einer Pumpe dem Wasser Sauerstoff zugeführt werden.
Stimmt das????
Ich will bitte keine Pumpe in meinem Teich! Wenn ich genügend Pflanzen hab (vor allem Algen, die jede Menge Sauerstoff produzieren  ) sollte das doch eigentlich genügen, oder?


----------



## Eugen (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?*

Hallo Dany

warum machst du dir nen Kopf ? 
Nach deinem Profil hast du keine Fische im Teich.
Wozu also Sauerstoff zuführen ?
Noch dazu jetzt wo es langsam kälter wird und die Pflanzen eh ihr Wachstum einstellen.

Die UW-Pflanzen sollten das schon richten.


----------



## karsten. (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?*

Hallo


hier mal wieder ein bischen Theorie

messbar Sauerstoff bringt man erwiesenermaßen nur mit hochwertigen Diffusoren oder Oxidatoren in Gartenteiche ein
und je wärmer umso schwerer !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5172

aber in Pflanzenteichen wäre das eher kontraproduktiv


Eine leichte Strömung kann günstig sein
das hat aber nix mit Sauerstoffeintrag zu tun ,
sondern um möglichst viele Oberflächen in einem Teich an einer Art Selbsteinigungsprozess teilhaben zu lassen 

mfG


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?*

Hi,

in Aquarien habe ich festgestellt, das sich der Sauerstoffanteil durch eine relativ starke Oberflächenströmung erhöhen lässt.

@ Dany,

lass es so wie es ist, in deinen Fall benötigst du wirklich keinen zusätzlichen Sauerstoff im Teich.


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?*

ähm, warum ist mein Beitrag jetzt in einem neuen Thread? Der war ursprünglich im "__ Moderlieschen-Erfahrungs-Thread". 
Eure Fragen und Hinweise hätten sich erübrigt, wäre mein Beitrag noch im ursprünglichen Thread. Ich habe nämlich vor, mir Moderlieschen zuzulegen und wollte von den anderen Erfahrungen lesen. Für die Pflanzen brauch ich natürlich keine Sauerstoff-Pumpe


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ab wieviel Grad Sauerstoff zuführen?*

Hi,



danyvet schrieb:


> Wenn ich genügend Pflanzen hab (vor allem Algen, die jede Menge Sauerstoff produzieren  ) sollte das doch eigentlich genügen, oder?



jepp, selbst bei einem moderaten Besatz mit __ Moderlieschen...


----------

